# What do you....



## Carol (Feb 5, 2014)

What do you call a stuck up criminal headed down your stairs?






A condescending con, descending.

:xtrmshock  :hammer: :wink1:


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2014)

:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## crushing (Feb 5, 2014)

And if that criminal were a psychic midget that escaped from prison?






A small medium at large.


----------



## Takai (Feb 5, 2014)

Now that's funny.


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to steal that!!:slapfight:


----------

